# Honda GC160 rebuild



## wmswilson1 (Dec 19, 2009)

when I reinstall the piston which direction does the oil splasher need to face or does it matter?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

from a break down it looks like it goes on the left side when reinstalling. i would wait for 30yr or Rotti or someone else to be sure. 

heres a website but remember its a European site not a USA site so part numbers won't be the same more than likely but the breaks downs pretty much are.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

just highlight service at the top, click on spare parts, then again under spare parts, then choose model engine


----------



## wmswilson1 (Dec 19, 2009)

ok thanks for the link but it was a little hard to read I dont know which direction to install it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out this thread, there are several pictures, although it's for a GCV engine. The assembly will be the same for the Horizontal engine.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=155075&highlight=luciferx&page=4


----------

